# Cooling Skull Caps



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

No matter how cold it is, I still sweat like a mother. I hate taking my helmet off mid-ride for an adjustment, and then have to feel the slosh of a sweaty helmet. Does anybody recommend a good cooling skull cap / helmet liner?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I never ride without my SweatVac Ventilator Cap Custom Performance Wear | SweatVac Performance Wear I have 3 to rotate into use. They wash in minutes and dry in minutes. Keeps my motorcycle helmet liners much cleaner as well as my Bell Super 2R bike lids. No sweat running into my face or on my glasses.


----------



## b0bg (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been riding with these Halo headbands for years:

Halo II Headband: Athletic Sweatbands for Men & Women

They have other configurations, that may help with your specific complaint. I'm more concerned with keeping the sweat out of my eyes on a ride and helping avid lens fogging on my eyewear. For this, the headband is 100% effective, I imagine the caps and bandana's work just as well.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Cycling Cap | Cycling Hats | Skull Caps | Bike Hats | Headsweats


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Underarmor skullcaps for the bargain priced win.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

gmcttr said:


> Cycling Cap | Cycling Hats | Skull Caps | Bike Hats | Headsweats


Headsweats FTW!

Except I got mine for about $10 from Performance or someplace. Green, brown, camo...
Keeps the bugs out, too.

-F


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Fleas said:


> Headsweats FTW!
> 
> Except I got mine for about $10 from Performance or someplace. Green, brown, camo...
> Keeps the bugs out, too.
> ...


+1 on Headsweats


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

a haircut?


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

Being bald I sweat big time , it's been a challenge keeping the sweat off my glasses . I have a halo skull cap and halo sweat bands that help . I did my first ride today with gutr sweat band and didn't have any problems with sweat on my glasses . My thoughts are in the summer a halo skull cap and the gutr sweatband and that should work , I'm hoping


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

How about just a headband?


----------



## b0bg (Apr 27, 2013)

leeboh said:


> How about just a headband?


I find there's a night and day difference between a normal sweatband and the Halo gasket version. They both start out the same, but once saturated the ungasketed version slowly drips sweat into my eyes. With the gasket there's still sweat, but it runs down my face and ears which is less distracting (to me anyway).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't like soggy pads or sweatbands at all. Where I live, it tends to be quite humid in the summertime. Evaporation is minimal, so even synthetic wicking fabrics stay wet for awhile once you sweat through them.

I find that the Sweat Gutr works great all by itself. It doesn't address soggy helmet pads, but nothing short of a nonabsorbent helmet pad of some sort (which I haven't seen anyone make) would address that. 

For the OP in NC, I expect that his experience will be similar. I ride in NC a few times a year, and the humidity is similar, if not worse, than where I live. I have not had those same issues when riding in drier environments. Evaporation happens much more quickly.

And yes, I get my hair cut shorter in the summertime. I sweat less with shorter hair.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

on rare occasions that I forget to bring the headsweat, it's a miserable day w/ sweat burning my eyes.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

SPF Ultralight? Skullcap

Pearl Izumi Inrcool Skull Cap > Apparel > Men's Apparel > Technical Headwear | Jenson USA

I have the Halo cap and it works great but the thick band can make a well fitting helmet too tight. I also use a BUFF and they are super versatile.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Travis Bickle said:


> I have the Halo cap and it works great but the thick band can make a well fitting helmet too tight. I also use a BUFF and they are super versatile.


I wear a summer Buff, in the wintertime, to help block wind. I can't tolerate it in the summer. Makes me too warm. Regardless of what it does for sweat.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Depends on whether you are bald or not. I have to keep the tan lines off my skull.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Can any of these caps make you feel cooler on a hot day? I sweat very little. But, if I can feel a little cooler, I'm all in!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Can any of these caps make you feel cooler on a hot day? I sweat very little. But, if I can feel a little cooler, I'm all in!


Try a SweatVac. Their stitching and panel layout is much different and superior, IMO, because you don't feel the panels and seams against your head under the helmet. This is way more important under a proper fitting motorcycle helmet but it does apply to a mtb helmet. They stitch a different type of ventilating and wicking panel on the top and this does allow for more rapid evaporation as long as your lid has sufficient venting. It works on my Bell Super 2R's.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> Depends on whether you are bald or not. I have to keep the tan lines off my skull.


Some guy working for one of those headband companies came up to me at Interbike to suggest his product in a roundabout way and I had to tell him the real reason I wore a skullcap...helmet vent tan lines.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Try a SweatVac. Their stitching and panel layout is much different and superior, IMO, because you don't feel the panels and seams against your head under the helmet. This is way more important under a proper fitting motorcycle helmet but it does apply to a mtb helmet. They stitch a different type of ventilating and wicking panel on the top and this does allow for more rapid evaporation as long as your lid has sufficient venting. It works on my Bell Super 2R's.


Thanks man! Just picked up a red Original from Amazon, $10.79 and free shipping!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Thanks man! Just picked up a red Original from Amazon, $10.79 and free shipping!


That's a killer deal! It's the "Ventilator Cap"...yes? That's the model you want with the ventilator panel on top. I'm on Amazon Prime an had never looked up the SweatVacs. Just did and am laughing at the listings near the end of the choices. FIFTY BUCKS some are asking plus shipping! :eekster: WTF?! I've always bought mine direct from SweatVac. They have special offers pretty frequently but I've never paid more than $16, IIRC.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> That's a killer deal! It's the "Ventilator Cap"...yes? That's the model you want with the ventilator panel on top. I'm on Amazon Prime an had never looked up the SweatVacs. Just did and am laughing at the listings near the end of the choices. FIFTY BUCKS some are asking plus shipping! :eekster: WTF?! I've always bought mine direct from SweatVac. They have special offers pretty frequently but I've never paid more than $16, IIRC.


I decided to go with the one called the Original. It's not the vented one. But, I usually don't go out when it's real hot, and this one was cheap. I probably don't even need one.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Here it is:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000G63VKY/ref=twister_B009K844S2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------

